# Logitech G29 oder Thrustmaster T150 Pro Lenkrad?



## Torben456 (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich überlege mir schon seit einer echt langen Zeit, ob ich mir mal ein Lenkrad holen soll.
Ich spiele momentan alles mit Controller oder Tastatur, das habe ich aber satt. 

Mit dem Lenkrad sollen folgende Spiele gespielt werden: 
Bus Simulator 2018
Euro Truck Simulator 2 
OMSI 2
F1 2017
Gran Turismo Sport
iRacing

Ich möchte maximal 250€ ausgeben, mehr ist leider nicht drin. 
Die Wahl wäre da zwischen dem Logitech G29 und dem Thrustmaster T150 Pro.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einem der Lenkräder gemacht oder könnt ihr eins empfehlen? 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal.


----------



## Ray2015 (17. Juni 2018)

Waren die Antworten im Sim-Racing Forum nicht zufriedenstellend? Dort hast du doch schon Tipps bekommen.


----------



## Torben456 (17. Juni 2018)

Ich frage gerade das erste Mal und bin in keinem Sim-Racing Forum angemeldet. 

Edit: Du könntest mir den Thread aber mal zeigen, wenn schon jemand zu dem Thema beraten wurde, das wäre nett.


----------



## Ray2015 (17. Juni 2018)

Welches Einsteigerlenkrad:Thrustmaster T150 Pro oder Logitech G29?


----------



## Torben456 (17. Juni 2018)

Also lese ich richtig, dass das T150 Pro aus technischer Sicht die bessere Wahl wäre?


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Juni 2018)

Wenn du eine H-Schaltung willst, dann das G29 + den Shifter. Wenn du ohne auskommen kannst, dann das TS150 Pro. Mir persönlich gefallen die Pedale von Logitech besser, aber das Wheel von Thrustmaster. Die H-Schaltung von Thrustmuster ist jedenfalls nicht mit der von Logitech vergleichbar, aber das wäre auch mega unfair bei den Preisen^^


----------



## Torben456 (17. Juni 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wenn du eine H-Schaltung willst, dann das G29 + den Shifter. Wenn du ohne auskommen kannst, dann das TS150 Pro. Mir persönlich gefallen die Pedale von Logitech besser, aber das Wheel von Thrustmaster. Die H-Schaltung von Thrustmuster ist jedenfalls nicht mit der von Logitech vergleichbar, aber das wäre auch mega unfair bei den Preisen^^



Den Shifter brauche ich nicht, würde nur sequentiell per Schaltwippen schalten 

Ich tendiere jetzt also zum T150 Pro. 

Ich warte aber noch nen paar Tage ab, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht mit dem T150 Pro.


----------



## Torben456 (22. Juni 2018)

So Leute habe mich für das T150 Pro entschieden, nach der Eingewöhnung bin ich echt begeistert und freue mich auf weitere Stunden mit dem Lenkrad.


----------



## Mitchpuken (23. Juni 2018)

Viel Spass damit  Wenn du magst könntest du später mal was zu den Pedalen schreiben. (Eigeninteresse)


----------



## Torben456 (23. Juni 2018)

Was genau möchtest du denn wissen?  
Also ich finde die Pedale ziemlich gut, die Kupplung nutze ich kaum. 
Dir Bremse hat nen guten harten Druckpunkt und das Gas ist ebenfalls sehr gut^^


----------



## Mitchpuken (23. Juni 2018)

Danke, das reicht mir schon, der erste Eindruck ist bei sowas immer am meisten wert


----------

